# Topics > Robotics > Robot costume >  "Cleatus the Robot", Fox Sports

## Airicist

Cleatus the Robot on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

FOX SPORTS CLEATUS ROBOT Behind the Scenes - Legacy Effects 

Published on Aug 16, 2013




> Making FOX Sports' Robot Mascot Come Alive
> 
> Legacy Effects turns a complex digital character into a real-life robot suit to help launch the FOX Sports 1 channel in cities across America. The head, feet and hands were created with 3D Printing technology and traditional mold-making and the body was fabricated with L200 foam to create a wearable, durable full-body costume.

----------

